

16 Ways to Get Your Email Past Spam Filters - pgjorg
http://blog.expresspigeon.com/2014/07/28/avoid-spam-filters/

======
danieltillett
This all obvious stuff. Anyone know how to get real emails past Microsoft's
hopeless filters? They mark customer specific order confirmation emails as
spam if they mention the word Paypal - if I thank a customer for their paypal
payment then bam -> spam.

